# Best size tip for painting kitchen cabinets



## sroskens

I have to paint all the new cabinets in the house I'm building since my painter became unavailable. Which airless tip size(s) do you recommend for getting in those tight spots?

Stan


----------



## Lambrecht

Have you ever used a sprayer and are you a professional painter or a DYI'er?


----------



## Workaholic

sroskens said:


> I have to paint all the new cabinets in the house I'm building since my painter became unavailable. Which airless tip size(s) do you recommend for getting in those tight spots?
> 
> Stan


Do you have much painting experience Stan? Why not save the headache and pull in another painter for this task, unless you need them to start on Monday lol. 

What materials are speced for the job such as primer and topcoat? Are the cabinets new or old? 

Just trying to get an idea of the job and your background to see if this is the right site for you, www.contractortalk.com may be a better fit for you or maybe www.DIYChatroom.com if you are the HO and not the builder. btw FF tips.


----------



## sroskens

*resume*

Have you ever used a sprayer and are you a professional painter or a DYI'er?

Fair questions and I should introduce myself: General Contractor for 22 years. Started construction in 1973. Trained in Iowa where we dug the hole and put the antennae on top. Specialize in remodels and additions. Painted since 1976. Have sprayed many houses and have accounts at Dunn Edwards and Sherwin Williams in CA. Always left cabinets to the specialists but live in the mountains where many people have gone out of biz in the last couple of years so sometimes you have to wear a new hat. I have never been too proud to go to school on people who know more than I do and I like to do things right the first time. Now: Alkyd cover stain primer, Dunn Edwards top coat. 550 lacquer sealer. Like the RacX Graco tips especially the Green fine tip. Just looking for suggestions on favorite tips. Thanks,

Stan


----------



## Scotiadawg

sroskens said:


> Have you ever used a sprayer and are you a professional painter or a DYI'er?
> 
> Fair questions and I should introduce myself: General Contractor for 22 years. Started construction in 1973. Trained in Iowa where we dug the hole and put the antennae on top. Specialize in remodels and additions. Painted since 1976. Have sprayed many houses and have accounts at Dunn Edwards and Sherwin Williams in CA. Always left cabinets to the specialists but live in the mountains where many people have gone out of biz in the last couple of years so sometimes you have to wear a new hat. I have never been too proud to go to school on people who know more than I do and I like to do things right the first time. Now: Alkyd cover stain primer, Dunn Edwards top coat. 550 lacquer sealer. Like the RacX Graco tips especially the Green fine tip. Just looking for suggestions on favorite tips. Thanks,
> 
> Stan


Atta boy Stan, you tell em !:thumbsup:


----------



## HeadHoncho

FF411. Why use alkyd coverstain? Just get lacquer undercoater tinted to whatever color you want, sand then lacquer topcoat it in your desired sheen.


----------



## straight_lines

I would go with a 311 instead. Just my preference.


----------



## STAR

I like to use a 210ff tip, especially for tight areas.


----------



## Oden

309 or 209


----------



## Lambrecht

All tip sizes so far recommended are good. It really depends on your experience level. Since it will be your first cabinet job you would probably be best to start with a 210 or 309. Let the first coat be light, just heavy enough for the paint to lay out flat. 2nd coat can be heavier for coverage and even sheen. I like to use a random orbital sander on all surfaces prior to application of primer and before finish coat is applied. When spraying in tight areas keep your gun a little further away from the surface and move quicker to avoid to much build up. Good luck and welcome to PT.


----------



## sroskens

*Beyond my skill set*

FF411. Why use alkyd coverstain? Just get lacquer undercoater tinted to whatever color you want, sand then lacquer topcoat it in your desired sheen.

Thanks for all the great suggestions. Went on PaintSprayersplus and ordered a variety of tips. You pro's probably have a number of ways to get their faster but I will be painting the primer and color coat and then have the cabinet maker do the lacquer. I've never done lacquer before and will watch how he does it.


----------



## HeadHoncho

sroskens said:


> FF411. Why use alkyd coverstain? Just get lacquer undercoater tinted to whatever color you want, sand then lacquer topcoat it in your desired sheen.
> 
> Thanks for all the great suggestions. Went on PaintSprayersplus and ordered a variety of tips. You pro's probably have a number of ways to get their faster but I will be painting the primer and color coat and then have the cabinet maker do the lacquer. I've never done lacquer before and will watch how he does it.


Tell us exactly what products your using and steps? 

Now I'm gonna blab for a sec:
Lacquer is easier to spray than alkyd, and if you can spray alkyd, you can spray lacquer! If you insist doing it your way...no need for the lacquer top coat if your going that route with the coverstain. Wasting time and money! Spray your coverstain (like BM fresh start), sand smooth, then spray your color coat with desired sheen (like BM impervo). If you must use a lacquer top coat for extra protection?? make sure it's water clear lacquer, otherwise it will turn yellow and change the color overtime. High build lacquer is junk. 

If you want a quality finish that's fast and saves time/money...you should reconsider what I originally said.


----------



## sroskens

*process*

Tell us exactly what products your using and steps? 

Prime with alkyd coverstain. Paint with Dunn Edwards eggshell. Protect with lacquer. Color needs to match the other cabinets in the house that are just being painted. Thanks, Stan


----------



## HeadHoncho

sroskens said:


> Prime with alkyd coverstain. Paint with Dunn Edwards eggshell. Protect with lacquer. Color needs to match the other cabinets in the house that are just being painted. Thanks, Stan


Eggshell acrylic? Should use Flat if your going to put a clear lacquer on it. Anyways your choice of products and layering = pretty messed up cabinets. 

I'm done.


----------



## jack pauhl

209 Graco RAC5 with a low viscosity product


----------



## sroskens

Eggshell acrylic? Should use Flat if your going to put a clear lacquer on it. Anyways your choice of products and layering = pretty messed up cabinets. 

I'm done.

My mistake. It will be flat. Please elaborate on messed up. I'm here to learn.

Stan


----------

